# Been pluging away



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

This week I got alot of props done.I did one zombie doll-finished a angel figure tombstone-almost done with a full size massager zombie still need to stuff him glue the pvc and try him out.I started a 4ft by 2ft tombstone to hide my peppers ghost child photo.Some photos are in my album.


----------

